# Post your Halloween Art



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Some creations done with charcoal & pastels.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Excellent Art!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Alexandra;bt2426 said:


> Excellent Art!


Thank you....I try.....


----------

